
Friendly reminder – in CA, at least, property taxes are due today - DrScump
Most (all?) counties have property taxes &quot;due&quot; November 1 and March 1, but payments are <i>not delinquent</i> until after December 10 (today) and April 10.<p>Postmark by today, or pay online today.  In Santa Clara County, use:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.sccgov.org&#x2F;sites&#x2F;tax&#x2F;Pages&#x2F;Santa-Clara-Tax-Collector&#x27;s-Office.aspx
======
gonyea
Sign up for rewards credit cards and "make" some money. $500 bonus cash back
if you spend $4k. The processing fee on $4k is about $95, so you get a ~10%
discount on your property taxes.

~~~
DrScump
What credit card is giving back 12.5% cash on purchases? That makes no sense
whatsoever.

Exactly which elective office do you hold in the CA Legislature, anyway?

~~~
gonyea
Many credit cards offer a bonus if you spend $X in the first 3 months. And
then it's usually 1-5% cash back at certain vendors after that.

~~~
DrScump

      Many credit cards offer a bonus if you spend $X in the first 3 months.
    

Well, sure, but that's not a marginal advantage to using it for this one
purpose unless you're not charging anything else.

    
    
      And then it's usually 1-5% cash back at certain vendors after that.
    

I've not seen any card with an unlimited bonus on something like this of more
than 2%. You might see 3% on limited categories like fuel (like Costco) or
groceries.'

~~~
gonyea
Chase freedom has 5% cash back with Amazon. This month it's actually 10%. They
did recently cap the monthly rewards at $150 total, which is a bummer.

You can get 20%+ cash back (up top $10k in purchases) with discover if you use
it with Apple Pay this month. [http://www.uscreditcardguide.com/discover-
apple-pay-22-23-or...](http://www.uscreditcardguide.com/discover-apple-
pay-22-23-or-30-cash-back/)

And yeah, that's real.

I never pay full price for anything ;). Even my taxes.

~~~
DrScump

      I never pay full price for anything
    

On that note, I don't pay for _anything_ on Amazon; I can use my Citi points
like cash there... and my designated charity (OneBrick) still gets their full
cut.

Thanks for sharing the Apple Pay info, but it seems to require Apple devices.

